# Duda sobre pontencia y conexion en paralelo



## losahunter (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola, quisiera que me ayuden con una duda que tengo hace un tiempo. 
Les comento lo que me aqueja:
Tenia en mente armar unos bafles con doble parlante de 10", el cual lo haria funcionar con el amplificador TDA7294, cuya hoja de datos dice que si se le conectan a su salida una carga de 4 ohms entregaria alrededor de 100W RMS.
A la hora de comprar los parlantes (bocinas) tengo que comprar 2 de 8 ohms 50W RMS o 2 de 8 ohms 100W RMS?
Conectando en paralelo esos parlantes obtendria los 4 ohms. Pero lo que nose es la pontencia de cual tiene que ser los parlantes para no quemarlos.


Desde ya mil gracias a todos.


----------



## juanma (Ene 6, 2009)

En mi opinion depende del uso que le des.
Si es audio DJ, te es seguro que los vas a usar a max volumen casi siempre, pero si es para tu casa, con 100W no podes estar adentro.

No lo lei, pero fijate la distorsion del TDA a esa potencia.

Y fijate cuanto es la diferencia de precio entre el modelo de 100W y el de 50W. Si no es tanta, compra los de 100W.
Tambien pensaria en 2 TDAs, uno para cada parlante.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola Juanma.
Cuando conectás parlantes en serie o paralelo, la potencia SIEMPRE se SUMA.
Lo que varía es la impedancia. En paralelo, baja la impedancia y en serie, sube.
Con 2 parlantes de 8Ω y 50W en paralelo, tenés el equivalente a uno de 100W y 4Ω.
Si los ponés en serie, 100W y 16Ω.

Los 7294 andan bien hasta potencias de casi 50W. Si querés los 100W, tenés que aguantar una distorsión enorme. Es más recomendable armarlos en puente, con una carga de 16Ω y +-35V de alimentación. Así da un poco más de 100W. En el datasheet está el diagrama y tenés las especificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## losahunter (Ene 7, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Juanma.
> Cuando conectás parlantes en serie o paralelo, la potencia SIEMPRE se SUMA.
> Lo que varía es la impedancia. En paralelo, baja la impedancia y en serie, sube.
> Con 2 parlantes de 8Ω y 50W en paralelo, tenés el equivalente a uno de 100W y 4Ω.
> ...




Ok, bueno mil gracias por sacarme esa duda, y tratare de montar los TDA modo puente o algun otro a base de transistores.
De nuevo mil gracias

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2009)

De nada.
Cualquier otra cosa en que te pueda ayudar, preguntá nomás.


----------

